# Cannondale Carbon - Normal and Himod



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone actually know the difference between the 2 styles of carbon that Cannondale market?

If we look at Toray carbon we have 3 main types of carbon that appear be used for bike manufacture.

Standard Modulus CF (including T700 that appears to be used in Giant TCR series)
http://www.toraycfa.com/standardmodulus.html

Intermediate Modulus CF (including T800 that appears to be used in Giant TCR SL Series)
http://www.toraycfa.com/intermediatemodulus.html

High Modulus CF (some of which appear to be used in Pinarello and Ridley frames)
http://www.toraycfa.com/highmodulus.html

Would/is the Himod carbon a combination of Standard/Intermediate carbon with a small proportion of HM carbon to allow a lighter weight?

Conversely is the Normal mod a combination of Standard/Intermediate carbon or one or the other?

Just curious as there seems to be a general consensus that the 2 frames in each series (SS & SS HM, Synapse and Synapse HM etc) seem to have the same ride/stiffness properties and the only difference appears to be in weight...and price.

Thanks to anyone who has some knowledge to share on this.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

ainsy said:


> Does anyone actually know the difference between the 2 styles of carbon that Cannondale market?
> 
> If we look at Toray carbon we have 3 main types of carbon that appear be used for bike manufacture.
> 
> ...


The Difference is weight, like 200ish grams on SS. IMO its not worth the extra money for HM. The bikes are suppose to have the same characteristics only the weight difference. 

More HM carbon or higher mod carbon does not make a bike better necessarily. Too high a mod and the bike may be brittle or have a real harsh ride. Cannondale has made the SS stiff near the level of there alu bikes and they still have a very smooth ride. 

They use a combination of "std mod" carbon and HM on the HM.

Hopefully this helps a bit.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually, both the Standard Mod and the Hi-Mod SuperSix use a few different types of carbon, I think I was told something like 5-6 different blends. And both have more standard Mod and Hi-Mod carbon, just not in the same places or in the same amount... Both should be as stiff, as confortable, as durable, only a few grams of difference.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Marketing is the difference IMO, If they had a Ultra-Hi-Mod that cost a few grand more than
the Hi-Mod but had different decals on it people would line up for it.


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

who cares get whats in your budget, my SuperSix4 is 15lbs...who needs Himod when you can get a 15lb non-Hi mod

good luck


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Some background*

Thanks Dev, DG, BV & EP for the replies.

I (thought I) had a sweat deal lined up for a (can you guess what size??) 2010 48cm HM Ultimate frame that was showing available in Cannondale US stock (we are going back to Oct last year) with a hollowgram SISL that was going to be speced with Campag 11. 

Long story short the frame/s dissapeared into nothing and the closest I could find (without spending too much money for Red, wheels atc that I don't need was a 2011 SS 5 (matt black) that I am going to strip, sell the 105 and replace with the 11. Lucky a friend came through with a good deal for the SISL but I had originally asked "the nut" to see if he could help me out.

I wanted to know the difference in the carbon type used as I am right into that sort of techy thing and to satisfy myself that I did the right thing getting the SM not paying the extra for the HM. I like having the top end stuff (all the gear and no idea!) and am usually prepared to pay a premium for it.

Just hope the ride is comparable with my R3 as I would like to make this my race bike.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I do agree that it's primarily the weight saving between to HM and non-HM. I think I've read of other subtle differences too, but can't remember what...obviously if I don't remember, it wasn't anything too extraordinary. BUT having said that, I LOVE my SuperSix High Mod. 

As with most comparos, people will tend to argue favorably towards whichever frame they own...human nature IMO. Most non-HM owners will say it's just not worth the extra money and just spend the $ on a nicer set of wheels. Very fair argument. On the other side, I think that most HM owners will argue that the Supersix HM is worth every penny. 

This exact same comparo happens in the Specialized forums. I also own an S-works Tarmac....and many non-Sworks Tarmac owners will say that the extra $ for the S-works is just not worth it based on the exact same arguments as the SuperSix HM vs the Supersix non-HM. 

These arguments/opinions are fun to engage in IMO. But in the end, buy what YOU can afford. If you have to cut down on everything else (ie other interests that you have) in your life just to get a HM or S-works, then I say don't do it....not worth it. But if you have the financial means, GO FOR IT. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

Extra P said:


> who cares get whats in your budget, my SuperSix4 is 15lbs...who needs Himod when you can get a 15lb non-Hi mod


OK, I don't think it's quite that light. My 2010 Supersix 3 (Ultegra, 54 cm) supposedly weighed 16.1 pounds as delivered without pedals. In road-going trim -- pedals, cages, computer, safety lights and saddle bag -- it weighs 18 pounds, because I weighed it myself.

That's still light, though. I swapped to a 2011 frameset this year, and I had an opportunity to examine the frameset before it was built up. Very light. I can't see how high-mod could make a significant difference, not for someone at my skill level.


----------

